# waterpump



## tbill48 (Jan 15, 2014)

waterpump runs but will not pump water. Looking for repair ideas...Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Jan 15, 2014)

Did it just stop working or maybe hasent worked since it was winterized?  May have lost its prime. Is there a valve that has been shut off? May have froze and cracked the diphram housing.  If none of these run a hose from a bucket with water in it to inlet side to see if it pumps.  Guess is there has been a valve shut off going to fresh water tank. Llet us know what you find


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Bill as Nash was saying, do you have a by pass valve that is used to winterize your Damon? If so you had to turn the bypass valve to get the pump to pump the pink thru the lines. Once you de winterize it the by pass valve has to be put in the correct position so the pump will pump from the holding tank. I know this first hand as I forgot to turn mine back to the correct position and it worried me to death trying to find out what has happen. Good luck and post back your finding.


----------

